# Belly Button Pain



## 16603

I have a little girl age 9 who started vomiting and having diarrhea on Aug 6, 2006. This lasted 5-6 days and she was tired and it came back for 5-6 days then she was ok and then it came back again with diarrhea and she only vomited once this time. There was never any fever, and no one else in the house was getting sick. She has 2 brothers. She has pain in her belly button area. She has been tested for appendisitis, parasites, Gerdia, H. Pylori and has been put on meds to help for symptoms of IBS. All tests were negative. The meds for IBS are not helping. An endoscopy came out negative. The following have been her symptoms.Headaches, Nausea, Bad Burps, Diarrhea, Vomitingand Belly Button Pain. The Pain in her belly button area intensifies if she needs to have a BM. She has complained of pain on both sides of her belly button pointing to her ovaries and pain in her private area too. Her pain in her belly button is sensitive to touch. If you push just a little it hurts. She has complained of headaches, nausea and bad burps when this happens. Her vomiting has stopped, but the diarrhea appears still. A few years agoshe also complained of a pain in her belly button, an x-ray was done, but they saw nothing.They have also done a complete abdominal ultrasound and found nothing. She says the pain never goes away, that it always hurts alittle.Very Worried Mom


----------



## 18398

Ibs meds aren't working that good for me too but one is though!have you thought of trying to get in contact with rally good speacialist or asking for more test like e.g. intorlance ,a cat scan ,etc any test she hasn't be through yet!


----------



## overitnow

I used to have an intermittant very sharp pain behind my bb. Same thing: couldn't touch it without reaction.That disappeared with the control of IBS, so while it is a concern for you, it is probably just more of the IBS symptomology. Mark


----------

